# Melco EMC 10T



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

I am new to the business and bought a refurbished Melco EMC 10T. It has starter thread in it but I don't know how to put the spool thread through it. Does anyone know where I can find a users manual or some decent YouTube videos? Can anyone give me step by step instructions?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

So it has thread running from the spool stand to the needle? Just put your spool on the stand, tie a square knot to the thread already running through the path, then from the needle just pull the new thread through.

I think that's your question? Ask away if you need more help. I'm not aware of a video, but the thread path on the EMT10T is the same so you could search that also.


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Yes. Every needle has thread running from the needle to the thread post. I will try that tonight. I really would like to start playing with it. My goal is to be up and running on June 1st. Also, I saw a video for converting from floppy to USB. Does anyone know where to purchase the equipment to do this?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

i have some owners manuals on pdf but uploading them to the forum
isn't working.


http://www.melco-service.com/UserFiles/File/2009/Conventional/110304a.pdfggQ

this is a link to a pdf on line for the emc10 manual.

Melco Technical Support Center:

this link is for all melco machine support on software and manuals


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

Jason,

i have some Melco machines for sale here in the forum.

go to the TF Classified and look for industrial embroidery machines.

click on my name and it will private message me.

we can continue our discussion from there.

Gary


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not sure you can convert an EMC machine to USB? You are also going to need old style 720K floppies I think.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

There is a USB emulator for the melco emc series. it hooks up just like the floppy drive.


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, BigMacAtac. Where do I get it?


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

Floppy to USB Upgrades for most all machines!!!! | eBay

275 + shipping
___________________________________________________________

Floppy Emulator for Embroidery Machines | eBay

75 + shipping


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Any idea where I can buy replacement needles for my Melco. Had a few issues with my first day of testing. Will any embroidery needle work or are they machine specific?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

*Schmetz Embroidery Needles*

An excellent needle for machine embroidery with all polyester and rayon embroidery threads. This should be the only needle you require for nearly all your embroidering!


These needles have a special scarf (the groove in the back) and a somewhat larger eye than regular needles, both of which help to prevent thread breakage when used at high speed in home embroidery machines.

Size 75/11 is suitable for most embroidery on light to medium weight fabrics; use a larger size 90/14 needle when sewing heavier fabrics such as a heavy knit or fleece. If you're embroidering with metallic thread, we recommend the Schmetz Metallica needle (see below.)

Available in sizes 75/11, 90/14 or as an assortment which contains 3 size 75/11 and 2 size 90/14.

You really only have to match the needle size any brand will do. check ebay.


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, I really appreciate it. 

J


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

I have this machine running but for some reason I am getting thread twisting and breaking. It is very frustrating because everything looks the same, all the thread and needles have been replaced and are the same, but some work perfectly and other twist and break. 

HELP!!!


----------

